# الضاد والظاء



## Mejeed

*سلام عليكم ..
في اللهجة العراقية وبعض اللهجات الخليجية - وربما في لهجات عربية أخرى - لا تجد فرقا في اللفظ بين الضاد والظاء ، 
فما هو اللفظ الصحيح لكليهما ؟
وبصيغة أخرى :
في أية لهجة نجد اللفظ الصحيح لكليهما ؟
ربما كانت اللهجة المصرية والشامية تلفظ "الضاد" بصورة صحيحة - كما يقال - ولكن "الظاء" يلفظ كحرف "الزاي" مفخما ، مع خلط في بعض الكلمات مثل "ضابط ، مضبوط" وغيرها .*


----------



## Mahaodeh

حسب علمي، كلاهما خطأ والضاد الصحيحة بين اللفظين
الفرق بين الضاد والظاء خفيف جدًا. ما يُلفظ في الشام ومصر ليس ضاد بل دال مفخمّة.
يقول ابن كثير في تفسير الفاتحة: والصحيح من مذاهب العلماء أنه يغتفر الإخلال بتحرير ما بين الضاد والظاء لقرب مخرجيهما ؛ وذلك أن الضاد مخرجها من أول حافة اللسان وما يليها من الأضراس ، ومخرج الظاء من طرف اللسان وأطراف الثنايا العليا ، ولأن كلا من الحرفين من الحروف المجهورة ومن الحروف الرخوة ومن الحروف المطبقة ، فلهذا كله اغتفر استعمال أحدهما مكان الآخر لمن لا يميز ذلك والله أعلم - انتهى
الحقيقة هي أن لفظ الضاد وإن كان بين الطريقتين إلا أنه أقرب إلى الظاء منه إلى الدال المفخمة، وتمييزه صعب. قرأت في مكان ما أن هذا هو سبب تسمية العربية بلغة الضاد: لأنه حرف صعب لذا قلّ وجوده. أما الدال المفخمة (أي الضاد كما يلفظها المصريون) فهي ليست حرفا صعبا ولا نادرا فحسب علمي الكثير من اللغات لها حرف يلفظ مثلها


----------



## Mejeed

جواب نافع .. ولكني أستغرب أن يكون في اللغة حرفان بهذا التقارب في اللفظ بحيث يصعب الفصل بينهما ، الحقيقة أني كنت أميل نوعا ما الى الاعتقاد بصحة لفظ الضاد عند المصريين بسبب تميزه عندهم عن الظاء والطاء والدال . ولا أدري هل كان القدماء متفقين مع ابن كثير في ما ذكر أم هنالك من يخالفه . وشكرا على الجهد .


----------



## momai

بالاضافة الى ما قالته الأخت @Mahaodeh
.(فالظاء الشامية (زين مفخمة) بعيدة جداً عن الظاء الخليجية(ثاء مفخمة


----------

